# Pt. Mouillee rabbits?



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out to Pt. Mouillee today with the hawk. I have yet to see any rabbits out there. I know they are there, just having trouble getting any going for the hawk to chase. 

The hawk did manage to catch a couple field mice. Which caused his hunger to go away and him to start ignoring me. He ended up catching another one on the other side of roberts road and I was worried I might lose him over there so decided to end the hunt and managed to call him back to me. Once he got on my fist I noticed his transmitter was not on him. Must have pulled it off somehow. Just dont know where. Have a post on it in the Lost and Found section in case anyone comes across it (odds are better to win the lotto I think). http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=369888 

150 bucks laying out there somewhere. Either the battery came out or its dead. Either way it was not putting out a signal for me to locate. It was when I first headed out.

So where are the good rabbit spots out there. Couple of guys hunting out there near me I think they ended up with at least 1 it sounded like. I cant even get any running to at least have the bird chase after.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been out there a couple of times lately. Lots of tracks, just not there when they're out. Parked at Siegler and worked toward refuge. Saw some crows, but no bunnies or squirrells yesterday


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry about your loss TAgz, hope someone finds it and gets it back to you. I watched MUCC last year and they had a hawk hunting section, it was very cool, how they weighed the hawk after eating part of a rabbit to make and all that. It is quite an art, hunting with a hawk.
Dan


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Lots of mice out there!!!

PM sent!


----------

